
Percolate Queries in Elasticsearch Make Alerting a Breeze - lanecwagner
https://qvault.io/2019/11/14/how-percolate-queries-in-elasticsearch-make-alerting-a-breeze/
======
snikolaev
Manticore Search's percolate queries is much faster -
[https://manticoresearch.com/2018/02/06/percolate-queries-
man...](https://manticoresearch.com/2018/02/06/percolate-queries-
manticoresearch-vs-elasticsearch/)

